# Scared we will never have sex again!!!



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband had groin hernia surgery on 2/17. It's been a hell of a week. He's been in so much pain. Even with narcotics he's been in tons of pain. The doctors said this is normal. 

One thing my Husband said that's really has me scared, he says he is numb in an area. I'm hoping all equipment will work normal again. 

I wonder how soon he can even get a hard on? I just want to know that it works even in that way. 

We are leaving on a plane for our reconsilation vacation on March 22nd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sure it will be fine. He just has to heal.

Let the man heal!!


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

Geez, it's been just a week....... Many wives here would be jumping for joy knowing their spouse has been out of commission and not sniffing around for 7-10 days.......


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm just really afraid of the numbness. 

Also let me also say that there has been huge problems since his surgery that have popped up making things even seem worse. His affair partner contacted me a few days ago. I told my Husband she messaged me telling me that he has lied about how this affair really started. At that time my husband told me she had text him on valentines day. 

So these new feelings of hurt from the betrayal are making it even harder. Us its only been since new years weekend that he has been moved back in. 

I'm just really scared and want to get back to normal hopefully within the time frame that I have read..4 weeks until weight restriction is lifted. I just hope that numbness is not gonna mattress far as those parts working right.

I'm also dealing with possible breast cancer....already had mammogram and ultrasound and now being sent to a specialist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Vigorous activity and heavy lifting are restricted for several weeks after surgery for inguinal hernia.


----------



## Gadget Guy (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't worry. I had my surgery the same day and things are working fine now. I've had no problem getting it up again. I'm sure it will be fine soon. Hang in there.
Plus I'm 66. 
:smthumbup:


----------

